# coil springs on a 65



## qwkvet (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone with a 65 installed the 1 inch front, half inch rear lowering springs?
If so was there tire fitment issues? Can I run a 255/60/15 on the back with a rim with 5 inch backspacing?


----------

